# 3pt hitch seat for tractor drive



## oliver55 (Mar 1, 2015)

I need to build or buy a 3pt hitch seat for tractor drives. I already have the platform. Now I just need to find a seat or bench seat for it. Any suggestions? The lift is used on an Oliver Super 55.


----------

